# Attitude Test



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

A man seeking to join the London Met's Firearms Department, is being interviewed. 

The Chief Constable doing the interview says: "Your qualifications look good, but there is an attitude suitability test that you must take before you can be accepted."

Then, sliding a loaded service pistol across the desk, he says: "Take this pistol and go out and shoot twenty illegal immigrants, six drug dealers, sixty Muslim extremists, and a rabbit."

"Why the rabbit?"

"Great attitude", says the Chief Constable. "When can you start?"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll not get away with that one. Ouch.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You'll not get away with that one. Ouch.
> 
> Kev.


Think your right Kev :roll: 
Just noticed the report button shining red :?

What is it with rabbits and this forum 8O 
They deleted the Mick Hucknall and the rabbit joke and now i think this one is about to go tits up     
Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all down to that Mod, Elmer Fudd.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn wabberty waskell


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Some years ago I might have found this funny. Now I have a son who chose, seven years ago, to join the police service. He is committed to anti-racism and had spent several years working in the peace movement. He might have had the odd awkward moments with colleagues regarding attitude but generally feels comfortable about the compatibility of his role and his beliefs. His skills in mediation, diffusing tensions etc. are valued. 

I believe there have been real efforts to transform police culture and I don't thing the attitudes you suggest are endorsed and encouraged in the hierarchy.


Chris


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I dont have a son who as joined the police yet. Am I still allowed to find this funny please? :roll:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It is just a joke. not meant to offend or to be taken seriously. I found it funny does that mean I am racist?

Karl


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I still think it's funny, in real life though I would say save the rabbit.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont worry you missed


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Have to admit I laughed then immediatly looked round guiltily to make sure nobody noticed


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

best not make any jokes as you are bound to offend some one.
I found that funny, glad I did not join the police as I value my sense of humour
Waz


----------

